# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Panda Garra (Garra flavatra)

## uklau

Hi, I saw the above mentioned when visiting LFS over the weekend. Heard that they are algae eater. What algae do they eat & how big will they grow? Thanks.

----------


## Quixotic

According to reports from aquarists, probably green spot or brown algae. They are found in clear pools with rocky bottoms.

But I think as with other algae eaters, sooner or later, they will prefer whatever food you feed to other fishes.

Fisbase listed their size as 6.2 cm SL but I think may be larger as seen from different shipments. From untrained eye, could be 7 to 8 cm SL, can't be sure. I wouldn't suggest for a tank smaller than 2 feet.

----------


## uklau

Thanks for the information & sharing your opinion, Quixotic. :Jump for joy:

----------


## StanChung

Mostly brown algae and they will skim dead skin off you when you put your hand in the tank to do something. Their mouth shape is unique. )).
They are also a menace to fish like discus and will eat their slime relentlessly. So be careful when mixing these guys with bigger fish.

----------


## uklau

Thanks for the note, bro Stan. You guys are very helpful :Jump for joy:  .

----------


## Plantbrain

I've had them and they are not the nicest fish to others, nor themselves really, they did poorly with various algae offered.

I not longer keep them as result.They will nibble on skin.
So will Rosy barbs, well, arm hair they will.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## uklau

Thanks for sharing your experience, Tom. From my personal experience, Otocinclus is an indispensable algae eater. Yamato shrimps are good in getting rid of those hair algae (although not all type of hair algae). SAE is good to have but it tends to grow big & fight with other fishes for fish food (which I gave it away to someone with a big pond).

Any other good algae eater to recommend for a planted tank? Thanks.

----------


## PeterGwee

If you grow plants well and meet their needs, you shouldn't need any algae eating critters.

Regards,
Peter Gwee

----------


## StanChung

Even if you get any, it should be on the glass where you can scrape or on the old leaves that you should trim IMHO.

----------


## uklau

I fully agreed with both of you, Peter & Stan. Poor me that I'm still learning to maintain a good & stable plant growth.... juggling between lightings, CO2 & nutrients. So, while waiting for me to master the skill (i believe it's going to take a quite some time), having good algae eaters will be the best bet for me. 

Thanks for sharing, guys :Jump for joy:  .

----------

